# Striper in St Jerome's Creek, MD off Buzz's Marina - Sep 11, 2010



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Launch from Buzz's marina to fish for flounder and striped bass. Because the place is the best place for small striper in September-December. I fished St Jerome's Creek and Point No Point, in Maryland portion of Chesapeake Bay. 

Here is my video fishing log:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1nPeDSAgJg

thanks,
joe


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice, looked like a fun day on the water. Good catch.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice vid. I need to come fishing with you one of these days!


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

How can you tell if it's striper on your FF? curved lines under the bait ball/school of fish?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the report joe. those sores look like bluefish bites. those blues will attack anything.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report and vid as always...those were some healthy looking Stripers...YUM!

MYT


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

love watching your vids.


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice report. What kind of camera do you use?
Todd F.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

ToddF said:


> Nice report. What kind of camera do you use?
> Todd F.


A cheap camera, Nikon s200 out-dated, inside an underwater camera housing.
I am trying to document one-man video making for kayak-fishing. 
Tod, have we met at Buckroe beach?

joe


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Joe,
Not that I know of. I've never launched a kayak there. Lately, my top three fishing locations are:
- south side of the HRBT
- Lynnhaven Inlet
- Wormley creek.

Here is a pic. Do I look familiar?
Todd F.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I know you (your pictures) well. I am trying to attend the this Saturday's meeting to meet you guys.

joe


----------

